# Fat Dog Pro Cycle Shop Westwood MA.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

What ever happened to that shop. I remember the owner Lou had a pretty bad crash involving a paceline. That was years ago though. Just wondering what happened to the shop and if he is still riding.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I worked for Lou when he owned Carver Cycles. Last I heard he was stripping cars and selling parts on E-Bay.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I purchased a Calfee Tetra Pro from him. Nice guy. Does he still ride?


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

High Gear said:


> I purchased a Calfee Tetra Pro from him. Nice guy. Does he still ride?


I have no idea, I used to stop by his shop from time to time when he first moved to Westwood but I haven't seen him since about 1996.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I don't know how I remembered his last name. I am sooo bad with remembering names. Lou Shames. Found him on facebook and sent him a note. The good old days!


----------



## mtbiker53 (May 31, 2011)

I bought my Aegis rd. bike[early carbon] from Lou many yrs. ago in Carver....nice guy.

steve...cape cod


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes Lou was up to date on new technology. I do remember him pushing davidson steel bikes too. I wish I listened, because I mostly ride my steel bikes now exclusively.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

High Gear said:


> Yes Lou was up to date on new technology. I do remember him pushing davidson steel bikes too. I wish I listened, because I mostly ride my steel bikes now exclusively.


Yes and he had the first Mavic electric shift groupo in the area. What a P.O.S. that was. He also when it came to stocking high end frames would always get them 61 cm so they'd fit him. Not the brightest move business wise. Likely one reason he went out of business. A rationale shop owner would likely stock high end frames in the 55-57cm range so they'd fit 80% of the public.


----------

